# How to get ITV on SKY freeview



## PVA (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone

I was wondering if anyone can help me as to what to do with my UK Skybox to get ITV, ITV2 etc in Kefalonia ?

Any tips appreciated as I understand that it is possible and I have got the other freeview channels now working eg Sky News, CNN etc.

Many thanks.
PVA


----------



## PVA (Nov 20, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hi PVA
> I am in Kefalonia and can help with Sky TV if you need it. It is possible to program your Skybox for ITV1, Ch4 and associated channels plus BBC sport.
> No charge for this if you are not too far from me.
> Send me a PM to get in touch.


Hi Jolly Roger

Thankyou for your offer of help, I have now programmed my Skybox for ITV etc but need the frequency settings for channel 4 and channel 5 - if you know them please reply so that I can finish the setup.
Many thanks
PVA


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

PVA said:


> Hi Jolly Roger
> 
> Thankyou for your offer of help, I have now programmed my Skybox for ITV etc but need the frequency settings for channel 4 and channel 5 - if you know them please reply so that I can finish the setup.
> Many thanks
> PVA


Channel 4 is 12480 V
BBC sport is 11950 H (save 6711 to 6715)
Channel 5 and associated channels have moved to the new satellite 1N, which has a smaller footprint, so no longer available in Greece. It can be received on a HD box however.


----------



## PVA (Nov 20, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> Channel 4 is 12480 V
> BBC sport is 11950 H (save 6711 to 6715)
> Channel 5 and associated channels have moved to the new satellite 1N, which has a smaller footprint, so no longer available in Greece. It can be received on a HD box however.


Dear Jolly Roger

Many thanks for your help and fyi we are near Argostoli if we can ever help you with any questions in return.

Kind Regards

PVA


----------



## malann (Aug 16, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hi PVA
> I am in Kefalonia and can help with Sky TV if you need it. It is possible to program your Skybox for ITV1, Ch4 and associated channels plus BBC sport.
> No charge for this if you are not too far from me.
> Send me a PM to get in touch.


Hi,
I am new to this forum and following comments by others concerning Sky TV in Kefalonia. I have a holiday home in Pessada and have installed a Sky box and dish but cannot get a signal. I will not be back until about June next year but wondered if you could help me get set up and see where I am going wrong.If you can give me your details I will get in touch nearer the time.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Hotbird satellite will give you lots of free channels, but mostly not in English. You would be able to get BBC World, Euronews and a few others in English. A Skybox is not ideal for picking up other satellites, so it would be worth investing in a universal satellite receiver, should the need arise.


----------



## malann (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi ,
Thanks again.
Probably Hotbird would be fine for me if I can use the Skybox which is an Amstrad which I was given a while ago but may not be good enough. Basic Universal Sat receivers are now around £25 on the web in the UK so may bring one out with me. Dish is the latest Sky Raven which is a large elliptical version and has a quad LNB. I have bought another LNB now which I will bring out next time as I suspect the first LNB may have been damaged in transit from UK, but cannot tell until changed. Another problem is that house is surrounded by olive trees which may be stopping the signal. In the UK we have same problem with trees and when windy signal deteriorates or goes completely. Life is not always so simple but will not give up yet.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Not quite sure what a Sky Raven dish is, but if you are talking about the small black dishes that are used in the UK, then this is not suitable to receive the Astra satellites from Greece. You will need a 1 metre minimum diameter dish. Trees are not likely to be a problem unless very close to the dish, because the dish elevation will be 45 degrees.


----------



## malann (Aug 16, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Not quite sure what a Sky Raven dish is, but if you are talking about the small black dishes that are used in the UK, then this is not suitable to receive the Astra satellites from Greece. You will need a 1 metre minimum diameter dish. Trees are not likely to be a problem unless very close to the dish, because the dish elevation will be 45 degrees.


Hi, 
The Sky Raven is Zone 2 .80Cm dish recommended for use in fringe reception areas such as Greece, Italy etc by Sky and is much larger than the small ones used in the UK. I know some on Corfu have used these without any problems. As I said before the LNB is a suspect as using a Konig satellite signal tester I was getting no signal detection at all despite the box providing power. I think the dish may need moving higher up on the house as the trees are very close, but I do not have the ladders to do this.


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a house in kefalonia but have never had phone line connected but now as am spending more time there I need the Internet set up. Can anyone tell me what the monthly cost is for broadband I suppose I will have to have a phone line put in although I won't use the phone and is there any set up and installation charges. I am coming out in a few weeks time to set it all up so I would be grateful if anyone knows the cost


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

kefvmr05 said:


> I have a house in kefalonia but have never had phone line connected but now as am spending more time there I need the Internet set up. Can anyone tell me what the monthly cost is for broadband I suppose I will have to have a phone line put in although I won't use the phone and is there any set up and installation charges. I am coming out in a few weeks time to set it all up so I would be grateful if anyone knows the cost


OTE have a monthly package see 

Homepage

which includes all local calls, some mobile minutes, line rental and internet.....for 32.80 pcm plus VAT

Best to call in and discuss with your local OTE branch, you should also get a free modem....push then for a free WiFi modem, you will probably get it.


----------



## malann (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, 
I looked into this and called into the OTE shop in Argostoli as I thought about having a phone line connected to use only the internet. However even considering they have a reduced price holiday home line rental it was going to be too much of a expense when not in Kefalonia.What we did was buy a Vodaphone Kartointernet Promo Pack + USB modem @ Euros 50 which gives you free internet for 30 days and then each time you visit get a connection pack for Euros 20 which lasts for 15 days.


----------

